#ubuntu-marketing 2007-02-05
<floride1> hello 
<juliux> hi floride1 
<floride1> first of all please be patient with my english ;) i'm really interesting in spreading Ubuntu around the world (and most localy around my world) and i saw the forum thread and the related wiki page... but i'm stucking that there is no tranlation project!!! Is this normal even when we are talking to spread ubuntu around the whole world?
<jenda> floride1: which language are we talking about?
<jenda> Ubuntu has translations to many, many languguages...
<jenda> ...including those that no other OS has, like Kurdish.
<floride1> french german
<floride1> yes i knpw the translation of ubuntu
<floride1> ups i know
<floride1> but i mean an active translation and coordination from marketing things (like films, flyer and so on...)
<jenda> the loco team should be doing things like that.
<jenda> I'm quite sure the german one does... right, juliux? :)
<juliux> jenda, we only translated a flyer but it is not 1:1 translation
<juliux> jenda, and not the same desing
<jenda> of course.
<jenda> hmm
<juliux> jenda, we change it from red to an orange, because we also get english flyers, and if booth are red you can't see which one is the german and which one the english
<jenda> hehe :)
<juliux> the first 5000 german ubuntu flyes were red
<juliux> and last year on cebit we have to check every single flyer if it is a german or an english one
<floride1> lol
<juliux> because somebody throw booth flyer in one box
<juliux> now we have orange and red ones
* juliux is away
<rbs-tito> Hi
<beuno> ping somerville32
<somerville32> beuno, pong
<beuno> need help with uwn?
<somerville32> beuno, That I do!
<somerville32> To the gobby cave!
<beuno> lol
<beuno> I've got an ubuntu-es meeting in 30, so I'll be off on and until after
<beuno> somerville32, moved it to gobby
<somerville32> kk
<Admiral_Chicago> Bug #83118 should be Ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> ah wrong channel
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-02-06
<n2diy> dude_: hi dude_
<dude_> i just got this box working on the net and i want to get the rest of the house away from windows
<dude_> n2diy i talked to you an hour ago i think
<n2diy> dude_: nooooo, I just suggested you join here!
<dude_> i was on the other comp "newbie" why did it pick dude for a nick name?
<n2diy> dude_: you where on ubuntu as dude_,  you changed channels to ubuntu-marketing, but the channel server remembered your nick from ubuntu.
<dude_> my kids like to play games wine wont do any other suggestions?
<Ayanami> What games.
<n2diy> dude_: let them have a winders box that only plays games, and everything else is done on Ubuntu?
<dude_> sims
<Ayanami> The Windows box for games sounds like a good bet.
<dude_> this is new should i adress inividuals Ayanami or n2diy
<n2diy> dude_: both? are you familiar with command line completion using the tab key?
<dude_> no nothing happened
<n2diy> dude_: what happens when you type in n2, and then hit the tab key?
<dude_> n2diy: 
<dude_> Ayanami: 
<dude_> cool
<n2diy> :)
<Ayanami> :)
<dude_> ok im 40 and slow please be patient
<dude_> :)
<Ayanami> I have all the time in the world.
<n2diy> I'm 50, and still slow.
<dude_> i will ask my kids they have this down pat
<n2diy> I have two goal is life, the first one is to save the universe, so far so good. The second one is to live forever, and , again, so far, so good.
<dude_> should i hook the two comps up with fire wire or some thing or keep them seperate?
<n2diy> dude_: If all the winders box is going to do is play games, why network it?
<n2diy> dude_: In fact, it would be a point of attack on your network.
<Ayanami> If you are going to network it, buy a router or a second card and throw that in to another Ubuntu box, then let the Windows box have restricted access to the internet.
<Ayanami> Some of the games may want internet access.
* Ayanami keeps the boxes here behind a Gentoo edge firewall/server with a restrictive firewall.
<Ayanami> One windows lappy, one dual booter.
<n2diy> Ayanami: hmmm, then yes, a router and firewall.
<dude_> n2diy: i have open office, that should be compatable with ms office for school reports?
<Ayanami> (I'm new to this Ubuntu stuff, I tried it out a few years ago, but didn't see what it was yet. Now, its kinda nice. I'm not ZOMG!!!!! since I'm used to Gnome and stuff, but its a lot easier to shooting myself with Gentoo repeatedly.)
* Ayanami honestly wonders why schools want .doc files. Do they really want infected by macro viruses?
<Ayanami> And yes, Open Office is functionally compatible with MS Office, I believe. :)
<n2diy> dude_: yes it should, but that is a good reason to keep a winders box handy to, to test it. I haven't any problems with OO, but I'm not doing any mission critical stuff with it, like homework.
<dude_> the teachers want web pages attached to there work as well
* Ayanami keeps a copy of 2k3 around just in case someone sends me something that I HAVE to open.
<Ayanami> They want what.
<Ayanami> notepad. :)
<Ayanami> notepad makes web pages just fine.
<n2diy> dude_: So the kids are turning in there homework on floppies, or what?
<n2diy> *in on
<dude_> when the kids do reports the teachers want web pages attached to the report
* Ayanami bets USB or burned to CDROM.
<dude_> flash memory sticks
<Ayanami> Thought so, flash sticks.
<Ayanami> They must have those XP boxes locked down tight, or they must not realize what they're doing.
<n2diy> dude_: I don't see any problem with that.
<n2diy> Ayanami: Yep, just a new way to spread stuff.
<dude_> thank you tonight is my night to make sure teeth are brushed gotta go
<Ayanami> Welcome.
<n2diy> dude_: Ayanami, yep me too, I'm going to turn into a pumpking soon, ttyl.
<Ayanami> Night. :)
<Ayanami> Oh!
<Ayanami> Is there a primer I can read on why Ubuntu is "better" than other distros?
* Ayanami is one of those bad people who boots Ubuntu, CentOS, and the rest, and only sees Gnome.
<n2diy> Ayanami: your reading it!
<Ayanami> Heh. :)
<n2diy> Ayanami: where else would you find real time support like this?
<Ayanami> I tried #Gentoo once.
<Ayanami> NEVER AGAIN.
<Ayanami> I think help is decided on how l33t your system specs are.
<n2diy> Ayanami: ah, noobs not welcome?
<Ayanami> My system wasn't l33t enough to attract any attention.
<n2diy> Ayanami: umm, what's l33t?
<Ayanami> As in, "Define the term" or "what do they consider a computer system to be l33t?"
<n2diy> Ayanami: ok, but I still don't know what's l33t? Are you going to make me google for it ? :0
<Ayanami> No, you don't need to. :)
<Ayanami> l33t is a leetspeek term meaning "elite."
<Ayanami> It was originally a letter substitution cypher used by BBS people to hide the fact they were talking about illegal software from BBS word filters.
<n2diy> Ayanami: well, if you don't tell me, I will need to! Or don't you know either?
<n2diy> Ayanami: Ah, I see, tnx, good night.
<Ayanami> Now, it's a term that denotes "cool" or "elite" on the internet. Such as, "My system is l33t."
<Ayanami> You are welcome. :)
<sladen> are people gobbying the latest UWN?
<sladen> somerville32: gobby?
<sladen> is it on gobby.ubuntu.com?
<elkbuntu> sladen, not afaik.. gimme a sec, i'll find details
<sladen> elkbuntu: thanks, ta
<elkbuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<elkbuntu> i hope the right ip is in there... if not.. it'll be something to do with juliux
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu.juliux.de
<sladen> elkbuntu: groovy, excellent
<tonyyarusso> I think
<juliux> sladen, the host is ubuntu.juliux.de
<tonyyarusso> I rock
<tonyyarusso> :)
<elkbuntu> the password as as per the wiki page though
<elkbuntu> s/as as/is as/
<juliux> elkbuntu, the ip is right
<elkbuntu> cool
<tonyyarusso> anybody know what educational background would be necessary to work for Canonical?
<elkbuntu> not the foggiest
<tonyyarusso> hrm
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: do you work in tech professionally at all?
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, no
<tonyyarusso> dang
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, as tech as i get is web dev
<tonyyarusso> I'm soliciting people's brains to try to find out some stuff
<tonyyarusso> I'm trying to figure out if there is such a thing as a degree that focuses on using software rather than making it.  As in, Apache config and maintenance, desktop use, multi-user system administration, etc., but with very little emphasis on coding.  All I can find is computer science stuff that's all like "we'll teach you C, you figure the rest out later"
<elkbuntu> well.. over here you go to tech colleges for that sort of edu
<KenSentMe> tonyyarusso: it is possible
<KenSentMe> In Holland we have such courses
<tonyyarusso> KenSentMe: Know what it's called in English?
<KenSentMe> tonyyarusso: no idea
<tonyyarusso> KenSentMe: Know what it's called in Dutch?
<KenSentMe> tonyyarusso: communication technology is one
<tonyyarusso> I wonder if the sounder ML would be useful for this...
<tonyyarusso> Or maybe Canonical HR, if they have any spare time
<tonyyarusso> This looks somewhat appealing: http://www.flemingc.on.ca/Full-time/ProgramDisplay.cfm?ProgramCode=CTY
<nixternal> juliux: you got mail!
<juliux> nixternal, seems paypal is a strange company
<nixternal> yes they are, but they fixed it, just took them forever
<juliux> hehe
<nixternal> that's good, I left you email in my inbox so I wouldn't forget about it
<jenda> juliux: stickers on their way :)
<juliux> jenda, to you or to me?
<jenda> well, on their way to me for now... ;)
<juliux> cool
<jenda> Are you OK with getting them around tuesday-wednesday next week?
<juliux> yes it's ok
<jenda> I'd greatly prefer not having to go to the office till friday.
<jenda> cool
<juliux> jenda, if you find time take a look at  http://ubuntu.juliux.de/edubuntu_back.png and http://ubuntu.juliux.de/edubuntu_front.png
<jenda> looks goo
<jenda> d
<jenda> Ubuntu and Xubuntu should be capitalised, juliux 
<juliux> hmpf
<juliux> kubuntu not?
<juliux> ah you mean only the word not the logo right?
<jenda> yep
<jenda> Kubuntu already is.
<jenda> and the official URL for ubuntu is ubuntu.com
<juliux> i kno
<juliux> w
<jenda> please use that, not ubuntulinux.org
<jenda> oh, and Edubuntu should be capitalised too :)
<jenda> and now, I'm off.
<juliux> but i looks strange if you have a .org address by xubuntu and kubuntu and a .com bei ubuntu
<juliux> it
<jenda> hm
<juliux> also .org by edubuntu
<jenda> still better than having ubuntulinux next to xubuntu and kubuntu as opposed to xubuntulinux etc, IMO.
<juliux> hm
<jenda> I gotta study, sorry.
* jenda out
<rbs-tito> hi
<jenda> hey rbs-tito 
<tsmithe> jenda, i thought you were out?
<jenda> tsmithe: I am :)
<jenda> I just walk around the computer every now and then.
<jenda> out = couch.
<tsmithe> hehe
<tsmithe> i thought your pc rung when you were pung?
<jenda> tons of printed pages, pens, pot of tea, dictionay  couch
<tsmithe> :)
<jenda> |couch - computer| = not much
<jenda> :)
* jenda out
* tsmithe just does work on his bed... don't have my own couch. the only couch is too near the tv
<jenda> hehe
<tsmithe> then again, the bed is too near the laptop
<tsmithe> so either way i get distracted
<jenda> hehe
* tsmithe really needs to be "out"
<tsmithe> so.. i'm off
<jenda> speaking of which, I'm really out ;)
<jenda> 
<tsmithe> stopit!: P
<tsmithe> i really should fix utf
<tsmithe> now... if my locale is "en_GB.UTF-8" why can't i see it?
<jenda> hey meatballhat!
<jenda> (just noticed you joined 3 hours ago...)
<jenda> I'll finally have some time for teh project after friday.
<tsmithe> diy?
<tsmithe> or summat new?
<meatballhat> jenda: hallo?
<jenda> oy
<jenda> tsmithe: diy
* beuno hides
* jenda drags beuno back into the picture
<jenda> :)
* jenda moves on to the next chapter: parliamentarism
<beuno> lol
* jenda has got these left: head of state, executive power, courts, local authorities...
* jenda sighs and gets back to work :)
<beuno> have fun jenda
<jenda> I won't, I can guarantee that :)
<beuno> jenda: ping, and good luck with it, I went a bit overboard
<jenda> beuno: gotcha.
<jenda> whew
<jenda> beuno: can I quote parts to jono later on?
<jenda> beuno: contacting carlos is a great idea.
<jenda> I'll pay it more attention after friday.
<jenda> thanks for the email :)
<beuno> jenda: you can do resend, quote, publish
<beuno> you con creative commons license on that  ;)
<beuno> *con = got
<beuno> np, I'll be on a mini vacation from friday to sunday, so I won't be much on IRC, but will answer/read emails
* beuno goes back to DIY website
<beuno> !seen somerville32
<jenda> hehe :) ok
<jenda> ooh, thanks :) - i'll get back to that next week, too.
<jenda> FIY, I'm going to be fafk Feb 17 - Mar 18
<jenda> fafk = far away from keyboard
<beuno> I'll have most of my part finished by next week
<beuno> aaah, that's a long time!
<beuno> it's going to be pretty quite around here!
<beuno> quiet
<beuno> oh, jenda, quick question, #uluga channel lost the redirect  :/   any idea why/how?
<ausimage> Hello I was wondering what issue of UWN is next, so I can post an article for the Scribes Team.
<jenda> #30
<jenda> beuno: what redirect?
<jenda> beuno: oh
<ausimage> I will post there... what is the date it will be released?
<beuno> from #uluga to #ubuntu-ar
<jenda> beuno: you didn't set mlock
<jenda> beuno: /cs set #uluga mlock +if #ubuntu-ar
<jenda> ausimage: not sure...
<beuno> aaah, right, done, thanks  ;)
<ausimage> jenda we have our next meeting on the Feb 15th...
<jenda> I'll be 20 years and one day on that day :)
<jenda> ausimage: feel free to add a notice to the UWN.
<jenda> it should be out very soon.
<Vorian> woo hoo happy soon to be birthday jenda :)
<ausimage> jenda you in gobby with it??
<jenda> ausimage: no idea
<jenda> ausimage: check the wiki - if it doesn't say gotogobby, you can edit there.
<ausimage> it does say that
<ausimage> where is UWN30 in gobby
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> ubuntu.juliux.de
<jenda> I think.
<ausimage> jenda it was a password there
<jenda> ufl@ftw
<ausimage> *wants
<jenda> that's teh passwordz
<ausimage> does not like that password
<jenda> gah
<jenda> no idea...
<ausimage> jenda is there a different place I can send or post the article 
<jenda> umm...
<jenda> umm...
<jenda> iDunno :)
<jenda> you can try cody somerville
<ausimage> stumped the pannel ;)
<jenda> elkbuntu - you know anything 'bout it?
<ausimage> jenda not sure if this help but edit line on UWN 30 say last edited 2007-02-05 19:12:36 by PaulSladen
<jenda> well... hm...
* jenda prods the UWN folks
<jenda> ausimage: please try that password, it should work.
<jenda> ufl@ftw
<ausimage> it does not :(
<beuno> ausimage, jenda, the UWN is on gobby
<jenda> beuno: yeah, but the password doesn't seem to work.
* jenda sighs and fires up gobby.
<beuno> well, it's a different port
<jenda> lol
<beuno> 6523
<jenda> which one? :)
<ausimage> ahhhh there the issue!
<ausimage> bingo thanks beuno....
<beuno> np
<ausimage> beuno all I have to do is just place the article... then I can quit right, no other steps??
<beuno> ausimage: yeap, anything you write gets saved automatically
<beuno> it streams everything in real time
<ausimage> cool first time using it....
<ausimage> thanks
<beuno> np, you'll get used to it fast
<ausimage> beuno you know about Scribes Team right???
<beuno> ausimage: I've seen it here and there, but I honestly don't know what it is  ;)
<ausimage> beuno we a team that is working to improve the meeting process...
<beuno> really?  that sounds great!
<ausimage> right now we are focusing on getting good agendas logs and summaries...
<ausimage> and having them located centrally....
<beuno> I love the idea, it will be very usefull
* beuno searches for the wiki
<ausimage> beuno: you should join us.... pop into #ubuntu-scribes or ScribesTeam on the wiki
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-02-07
<juliux> morning
<jenda> moin.
<juliux> jenda, moin != morning ;)
<jenda> if you pronounce 'morning' in a very, very slangish way, you will eventually get something very similar to 'moin' ;)
<jenda> but 'moinmoin' is different ;)
<beuno> meatballhat: just did the first push to launchpad  ;)
<beuno> it's not much, but I did some of the work on the backend and pushed to test
<beuno> give a look if you can to make sure I didn't break anything
<meatballhat> beuno: excellent :D
<jenda> hello guys
<beuno> hey jenda
<Vorian> ahoy!
<jenda> 
* jenda just stormed the #ubuntu-in channel for vital info :)
<jenda> beuno, meatballhat - you guys think we could do a meetup next week?
<Vorian> hehe
<meatballhat> I'm up for it :)
<beuno> me too
<meatballhat> jenda: when are you off to India again??
<jenda> Saturday in a week.
<meatballhat> gotcha
<beuno> then it's next week even if we're not up for it  ;)
<jenda> Technically, there is no saturday in a week :) but I mean Feb 17
<jenda> meatballhat: do you know where the next UDS is?
<meatballhat> jenda: I do not
<meatballhat> offhand, that is
<jenda> Well... it's in Spain.
<jenda> Which is entirely un-interesting...
<juliux> jenda, are you sure that it is in spain?;)
<jenda> but what is interesting... is where the one after that is...?
<jenda> juliux: quite, yes.
<jenda> juliux: doubts?
<jenda> meatballhat: it's in BOSTON!
<jenda> lucky bastard :)
<meatballhat> Whaaaaaa????   my hometown  :D
<juliux> oh no not the ****** us again
<jenda> lol
<jenda> considering the distribution of users, it seems fair to me.
* juliux will never travel to the us
* jenda will travel there anytime someone pays for it :)
<poningru> ooh /me wants to go to boston
<jenda> poningru: it's next door for you ;) it's new world for us...
<juliux> jenda, i will also not travel to the us if somebody pay
* jenda hides
<jenda> juliux: you seem to have strong reasons...
<jenda> juliux: as do I :)
<jenda> juliux: I love it there :)
<meatballhat> ...then again Boston is about as European a city you'll find in the states, so it's not all bad ;-)
<juliux> jenda, yes the country could be nice but not the goverment
<juliux> jenda, and als not the laws there
* jenda doesn't see anything so wrong with that that it would prevent his going there.
<jenda> Except that they took my fingerprint - I'm not entirely happy about that.
<jenda> But I'm still happier if they have it than, for example, my own government :-D
<poningru> hehe
<beuno> meatballhat: they have great MySQL meetings over there
<poningru> juliux: dont worry working on it ;)
<meatballhat> beuno: I just got the mailer for OSCON, yeah  :D
<jenda> (unfortunately not too funny - our government will start collecting DNA to put in passports soon - and it's in the hands of a very, very suspicious company)
<poningru> hopefully before this year is over dubya will be out
<meatballhat> poningru: sure would be nice, however unlikely :D
<juliux> poningru, i dont think an other goverment can kill all the stupid law
<juliux> s
<poningru> juliux: oh trust me it will
<jenda> it doesn't seem to me that there are any more bad laws there than here or in Germany, tbh.
<juliux> poningru, you knwo your laws to observe people are stronger then the laws in the German Democratic Republic
<beuno> meatballhat: http://mysql.meetup.com/137/
<beuno> I'd kill to go to one of those
<poningru> juliux: I know the patriot act and all
<beuno> I watch the video recordings every time they have a meeting
<juliux> poningru, hehe
<poningru> will soon be disbanded
<poningru> and this stupid homeland security crap
<juliux> jenda, in germany we have good laws to save your privacy
<jenda> hm
<beuno> meatballhat: in fact...  http://mysql.meetup.com/137/calendar/5376966/
<jenda> woo
<jenda> nixternal: did you know Chicago and Prague are sister cities? :)
<beuno> jenda: now that I think of it, I've been to prague quite some years ago...
<jenda> missed me by a few, then ;)
<beuno> when it was still checoslovaquia I believe
<jenda> mhm
<jenda> I was a toddler back then ;)
* jenda is 20 in a week
<jenda> oh well.
<beuno> well, I'm 23, so I wasn't that grown
<jenda> oooh
* jenda thought you were older :)
<beuno> but I traveled a lot
<poningru> jenda: you're 20??
<beuno> it's the beard, isn't it?
<MitchM> <- 19
<juliux> jenda, you are only 20????
<jenda> beuno: I've never seen a picture of you.
<poningru> wtf
<jenda> poningru: what did you think? :-D
* poningru is frackin 22
<jenda> juliux: :)
* juliux is 23
<poningru> jenda: how are you already a lawyer?
<beuno> jenda: I know, it's a joke, I shaved it off anyway, hehehe
<beuno> poningru: he's not  ;)
<jenda> poningru: IANALY
<beuno> aah, so we're all the same age
<poningru> oh right... 
<jenda> poningru: I'm studying law.
<poningru> lame we need some diversity
* jenda points at meatballhat
* poningru drags some older people into the group
<beuno> lol
<jenda> and at tsmithe
<MitchM> lol.
<jenda> :)
<beuno> we need women in here (?)
<poningru> indeed
* jenda points at elkbuntu 
* MitchM checks prices on Sex-changes.
<poningru> eew
<beuno> aaah, right
<poningru> MitchM: doesnt count
<MitchM> (kidding)
<juliux> we need not only students;)
<MitchM> poningru, tom-foolrey !
<jenda> and bapoumba comes in every now and then.
<MitchM> :)
<poningru> elkbuntu kinda dropped out on though :(
<beuno> MitchM: women != "men - mensprivate parts"
* poningru drags elkbuntu back to marketing
<MitchM> Elol.
<jenda> interesting... we're basically all 4 years of each other.
<poningru> damn it stupid apache does not wanna use the user_mod.conf
<beuno> yeap, although I believe tsmithe is much younger
<poningru> err userdir
<jenda> he's 14, I think.
<jenda> maybe 15
<juliux> what is with cody?
<jenda> anyway...
<jenda> oh, he's 19... or almost 19
<jenda> hm
<MitchM> hurrah for the 19's
<jenda> and not present.
* MitchM gives Jenda a high-five.
<beuno> he's been a bit scarce lately
* jenda highs back ;)
<juliux> so we should change the channel name to ubuntu-under-25 ;)
<jenda> MitchM: I'll be leaving the club on Valentine's day, though :)
<MitchM> oh.
<MitchM> you stud you.
<jenda> juliux: no - we have meatballhat :) he's older :)
<juliux> jenda,  a few expetions are allowed
<juliux> jenda, in the under23 football teams are also 5 players ofer 23 allowed
<jenda> I had an exam today, but the hard days aren't over... I still have latin left on friday...
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> so, I'll have to run off.
<juliux> over
<juliux> jenda, good luck
<jenda> After friday, I'll be back for a week, and then off to india for a month.
<beuno> lol
<jenda> laters :
<jenda> :)
* beuno feels for jenda
<jenda> 
<beuno> latin...  crazy person you are...
* beuno remembers endless naps in latin class
<juliux> jenda, good for latin, i had it six years at school;)
<beuno> aaaah, it's every where!
<juliux> jenda, good luck for latin, i had it six years at school;)
<juliux> hehe
<nixternal> jenda: yes :)
<poningru> Salvete
<meatballhat> why were we talkin about age??  :D
* meatballhat is 26 btw
<poningru> http://www.fon.com/1yearold/
<poningru> get your free linux router
<poningru> and flash that sucker
<beuno> poningru: that's the fonero spirit!
<poningru> !!! :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> lol
<rpereira> Hi, someone knows how is responsible for Academic Partnership with Universities on Ubuntu?
<Burgwork> rpereira: umm, where do you see that?
* tsmithe was gonna post, "say what?" but then didn't cos he reread rpereira and noticed the channel was not -offtopic. oh, and he doesn't know.
<rpereira> tsmithe: sorry I just don't know where else to ask this info.
<tsmithe> :)
<tsmithe> you may get more luck on the mailing list. i'm not even sure it exists
<rpereira> Burgwork: I'm a university professor in Brazil. Mandriva and Novell (Suse) offered to my university "Mandriva Academic Partner" or "Suse/Novell Academic Partner"
<rpereira> tsmithe: OK. I'll try on maling lists. Thanks. And sorry again. :)
<rpereira> tsmithe: s/maling/mailing/
<tsmithe> no need to apologise :)
<tsmithe> oh wait
<tsmithe> i misread the thing again
<tsmithe> i think there's a link that may be of interest
<rpereira> :D
<tsmithe> http://www.ubuntu.com/partners ?
<tsmithe> perhaps?
<tsmithe> that's probably a good place to start?
<rpereira> OK. I'll try it.
<tsmithe> and do ask on the mailing list. i'm sure the relevant canonical people are subscribed there
<rpereira> You're saying ubuntu main mailing list? Or another list in specific?
<tsmithe> no
<tsmithe> ubuntu-marketing :)
<rpereira> :-)
<rpereira> Thanks again.
<tsmithe> no problemo
<tsmithe> go to lists.ubuntu.com and see the multitude of available lists :)
<rpereira> :)
<rpereira> Another question. This is definitely a marketing question :). Ubuntu won a prize in Brazil, I would like to communicate to marketing group.
<rpereira> The better way is by the e-mail list?
<rpereira> s/-/which is the better way of communication? E-mail list?
<beuno> rpereira: yes, the marketing mailing list
<beuno> definetly the way to go
<rpereira> Thanks again.
* jenda waves at rpereira
<beuno> rpereira: thank you for the info  ;)
<rpereira> beuno: You're welcome.
<jenda> rpereira: that should be put on fridge.ubuntu.com as well as in the UWN
<rpereira> jenda: OK.
<jenda> rpereira: wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<jenda> wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue30
<jenda> actually :)
<jenda> open it up, add it in the press section!
<jenda> and as for the fridge... umm... you'll have to join #ubuntu-fridge and ask there. iDunno about that.
<beuno> jenda, rpereira, the current UWN is on gobby
<rpereira> beuno: What is gobby?
<jenda> The Collaborative Editor.
<jenda> It's multiplayer notepad :)
<rpereira> Oh.... :-)
<rpereira> So will I have to wait?
<jenda> not at all
<jenda> just apt-get install gobby
<jenda> fire it up
<rpereira> :-D
<jenda> enter ubuntu.juliux.de
<jenda> beuno: what's the port again? :)
<jenda> and the password is ufl@ftw
<juliux> jenda, one more then the normal gobby port
<beuno> standa6523
<beuno> uhm
<beuno> 6523
<beuno> standard+1, like juliux said  ;)
<jenda> hahah :)
<jenda> cool.
<jenda> standa is a czech name :)
<rpereira> ok
* jenda gotta go.
<beuno> yeah... uhm... that's what I was aiming at... random czech names
<beuno> go, have fun with latin
<rpereira> I got this on Gobby: Howl initialisation failed. Probably you need to run mDNSResponder as root prior to Gobby. Zeroconf support is deactivated for this session.
<rpereira> How do I run " mDNSResponder as root prior to Gobby"?
<Burgwork> ignore that, not an issue
<rpereira> OK.
<juliux> jenda, alea iacta est
* jenda twitches
<Burgwork> rpereira: ah, for the academic partner, you shoudl contact canoical
<juliux> jenda, Felix qui potuit rerum cognoscere causas ;)
<rpereira> Burgwork: I sent and e-mail to billy.cina@canonical following tsmithe's link.
<jenda> juliux: curiosity killed the cat? :-D
<juliux> jenda, lol
<juliux> jenda, i found a website with all the latin quotes;)
<jenda> -all- of them? ;)
<jenda> so what does this one mean?
<juliux> jenda, best of;)
<jenda> juliux: so what does this one mean?
* jenda has trouble putting the sentences together from the individual words :(
<juliux> jenda, i have only a german translation
<jenda> Felix - who - could - thing - know - cause
<juliux> jenda, the first one ist luck
<jenda> of course :)
<juliux> Lucky, whom it succeeded to recognize the reason of the things. 
<juliux> that is the google translation;)
<jenda> lol
<jenda> ok
<jenda> Lucky is he, who understand why things are, perhaps? :)
<juliux> yes
<jenda> haha /me just struck a funny word in the dictionary: sub-bibo
<jenda> it means 'sip', while the words are under-drink :)
<rpereira> Jenda: do I have to write about the prize in which section?
<jenda> rpereira: 'In the press' I think?
<rpereira> OK.
* jenda goes off to study. for real this time :)
<rpereira> Another question: I'm writing about a prize for Ubuntu, but I don't know if I have to put the link on UWN or the text (In gobby on "In the press" section just have links).
<beuno> rpereira: that's because I'm lazy and haven't gotten to writing the summary
<beuno> please see past UWNs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue29
<beuno> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue28
<rpereira> :-) OK. No problemo.
<rpereira> beuno: Do I have to save the doc (UWN)? Or just close?
<beuno> rpereira: just close, it streams everything to the server, so it's saved
<rpereira> beuno: Thanks.
<beuno> ;)
<tsmithe> jenda, i thought you had gone off to study (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<tsmithe> or is that just the isp?
<jenda> heh
<jenda> no, that was the ISP
<jenda> I don't close bip when I go study.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> But I'm studying right now :)
<tsmithe> no
<jenda> sub hast
<tsmithe> latin eh
* tsmithe doesn't know what jenda means by sub hasta
<tsmithe> i thought a hasta was a spear...
<tsmithe> and sub underneath...
<jenda> magnae poenae... multis causis... bonae amicae...
<jenda> hasta is actually an auction in this case.
<jenda> it's related - the auctioneer always held a spear, which marked him.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> and I'm saying it just because it's what i'm currently translating :)
<jenda> cum poet... magn industri.
<jenda> done, lesson 1
<jenda> I might actually be able to do this in time - I only have 10 lessons, and I have all of tomorrow to work on it.
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-02-08
<juliux> hi mindspin 
<mindspin> hi juliux
<jenda> hola
<jenda> I should be getting the package today, juliux.
<juliux> jenda, cool
* jenda has the cash ready :)
<jenda> I'm still left with 2000 stickers and nowhere to put them - if anyone knows of anything :)
<snail> jenda: what kind of stickers?
<jenda> Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu - case badges/laptop stickers.
<juliux> snail, *ubuntu powerd by stickers
<jenda> yep - 'powered by'
<jenda> 2*3 cm
<jenda> juliux: would you be interested in Ubuntu business cards, btw?
<snail> you could send some to us, particularly if they're avaliable soon 
<snail> us == http://www.oss-watch.ac.uk/
<jenda> snail: They should be available today.
<juliux> jenda, i have allready ubuntu business cards
<jenda> juliux: ok, cool :)
<juliux> jenda, we have some in the desing for the german ubuntu association
<jenda> snail: they aren't free, but they aren't expensive either. Max price is 0.2 apiece.
<jenda> err
<jenda> no, that's right.
<jenda> juliux: hmm
<jenda> juliux: any details?
<juliux> jenda, what details you need?
<snail> jenda: what's the easiest way to buy a hundred or two?
<jenda> juliux: if I find 10 members who will each get 500 pcs, I can give them a price of $0.1 per card ($50/500)
<jenda> snail: sending me an email.
<juliux> jenda, i pay now 48 for 1000
<jenda> snail: jenda ubuntu com
<snail> nod
<jenda> juliux: hmm, cheaper :)
<juliux> jenda, they are doublesited printed
<jenda> juliux: how many are you buying, altogether? 1000?
<jenda> yes, these would be doublesided as well.
<snail> jenda: message sent
<jenda> snail: I meant - send me an email with how many stickers you want, and where to send them :)
<jenda> and pay me by paypal or credit card.
<jenda> and you should have them by next week if they do come today.
<juliux> jenda, we order them at flyerhaven.de
<jenda> juliux: how many, though? 1000?
<juliux> jenda, 1000 for 48
<jenda> ok
<juliux> jenda, 250 for 40, 500 for 44, 1000 for 48
<jenda> I'll prod the printer guy ;)
<jenda> cool.
<jenda> He won't be able to live with me being able to get lower prices elsewhere :)
<jenda> Wow, this is smart: Amicum in secreto mone, palam lauda!
<jenda> Reprimand a friend privately, praise him publically.
<jenda> juliux: what's "mit abgerundeten Ecken"
<juliux> jenda, the corner is rounded
<jenda> ok
<juliux> jenda, but wait we will order them this time by cyberhafen.de
<jenda> ok :)
<jenda> they don't seem to have a 1000 option for normal cards.
<juliux> jenda, wait;9
<juliux> http://www.delivergo.net/cyberhafenV6/(ziu30xr2i3iqb1imypg000ek)/calc.aspx?aid=VK3004420G&lang=de&cuid=11216&dom=cyberhafen.de
<jenda> juliux: and that's 1000 _same_ cards?
<juliux> yes
<jenda> or for different people?
<jenda> ok
* Riddell starts UWN 31
<jenda> woo :)
<jenda> 30 isn't out yet, is it?
<elkbuntu> not according to /topic, no
<jenda> not according to /inbox
<elkbuntu> lol
<poningru> blargh
<poningru> its thursday already
<poningru> :(
<juliux> wb mindspin 
<mindspin> ;-)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-02-09
<Burgundavia> I am horribly out of the loop. Do we have a meeting coming up?
<jenda> juliux!
<juliux> jenda, !
<jenda> stickers going your way today ;)
<juliux> cool
<juliux> i am happy to see them;)
* jenda carefully opens package
* jenda does happy dance
<jenda> I probably passed the exam, too :)
<elkbuntu> jenda, what was in the package? shirt?
<jenda> elkbuntu: 6000 stickers and 100 posters
<elkbuntu> noice
<jenda> elkbuntu: I'm making up for you draining my inventory ;)
<elkbuntu> :)
<jenda> juliux: one question - will you be paying once you receive the shipment?
<juliux> jenda, i can pay if i found a paypal account;)
<juliux> jenda, what is your paypal account name again?
<jenda> jenda at ubuntu dot com
<juliux> thxs
<jenda> I can also accept credit card payments, but there's a fee :/
<juliux> we have no credit card
<jenda> ok
<juliux> but smurf has a paypal account
<jenda> (o.O) ;)
<jenda> cool
<jenda> BTW, I think they look really good :) On big sheets of 100 apiece.
<jenda> Nice heavy package, juliux :)
<jenda> could you please email me your address?
<jenda> I don't archive them.
<jenda> you'll have fun opening it, I choked it dead with tape ;)
<elkbuntu> you're good at that too
<jenda> elkbuntu: hehe - you've witnessed? ;)
<elkbuntu> jenda, i was deathly scared that opening the stickers you sent me, i would damage some
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> sorry :)
<elkbuntu> fortunately, i did not
* poningru damages elkbuntu's stickers
<poningru> yeah I dont know what that means either
<elkbuntu> no0o000oOO
<nixternal> juliux: money sent :)
<juliux> nixternal, thxs
<nixternal> hurry up and send my shirts!!! :)
<nixternal> haha
<juliux> pff
<nixternal> freakin' took long enough
<nixternal> Paypal took 4 days, not 3 to post the money
<nixternal> grr
<juliux> it is not my paypal account so i can't check if the money is here;)
<nixternal> LAT-Computer s.Wasser e.K.
<nixternal> that's where it went, so I hope that was right :)
<juliux> yes it is right
<nixternal> heh, so whoever is going to get it, might not understand the message that went with it :)
<juliux> hehe
<elkbuntu> nixternal, paypal always takes longer than 3 for me
<elkbuntu> nixternal, often a whole week :-/
<nixternal> heh, it was approacing that
<nixternal> it took them 2 weeks to reopen my account, then another week to confirm my account, then 4 days to put some money up there
<nixternal> I hate paypal
<elkbuntu> reopen it?
<nixternal> ya, I had not used the account since 2000/2001
<nixternal> so when I went to use it recently, it was tied to an old bank account
<nixternal> so they locked the account right away to investigate
<elkbuntu> heh
<elkbuntu> fair enough i suppose
<nixternal> I guess, but they were a pain to work with in order to reopen it
<nixternal> I did everything to verify who I was. phone interview, checking account, savings account, a credit card...crazy
<jenda> juliux: You should be getting it on wednesday.
<juliux> jenda, thxs
<jenda> np
<jenda> juliux: if you could get the moneys to me before I leave for india, it would be great ;)
<juliux> jenda, i write smurf a mail
<jenda> It would increase my budget, and thus chances of survival ;)
<juliux> hehe
<MitchM> .
<jenda> ,
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-02-10
<Adamant1988> nixternal!
<nixternal> holy cow, what's up Adamant1988!!!
<nixternal> where have you been hiding?
<Adamant1988> I don't know
<Adamant1988> I went outside to get the mail
<Adamant1988> and suddenly I had a real girlfriend
<Adamant1988> and a social life, 
<nixternal> seems to be the new fad around here :)
<Adamant1988> Haha, things been stagnating with the team?
<nixternal> I have been to busy to really notice
<Adamant1988> Ah, yeah.  I removed myself from the mailing list
<Adamant1988> I really hate mailing lists, you know that?
<nixternal> there was a weekly newsletter, but I haven't seen it in a while now
<nixternal> mailing lists are great, join 50 of them and see what I mean
<Adamant1988> Dude, screw that :( 
<nixternal> hehe
<Adamant1988> The marketing team needs a forum, I don't care if it's a free piece of junk forum, it just needs a forum
<nixternal> heh, I am not a forums junky really
<nixternal> I frequent them to see what the word on the street is and that's about it
<Adamant1988> neither am I, but they are certainly a lot more organized.
<Adamant1988> and much easier to converse in.
<nixternal> however I will probably start working a little more with the Ambassadors project
<Adamant1988> I'm out of the loop
<Adamant1988> which one is that?
<nixternal> how hard could a mailing list be, if you can email, you can use a mailing list :)
<nixternal> it is a new project to communicate more between users and developers via the forums
<Adamant1988> I'm trying to get together some people to work on a hardware compatibility list/recommended hardware site for linux
<Adamant1988> I never know who to send the mail to
<nixternal> there is one out there somewhere, at least there used to be
<Adamant1988> and it's hard for me to read.
<Adamant1988> There are a couple, and they're really awful
<Adamant1988> the organization is horrid
<nixternal> ya, that would be a difficult site to maintain
<Adamant1988> The goal is to make it user maintained for the most part
<nixternal> you would get new users who have 1 issue go a little overboard and say it doesn't work and what not
<Adamant1988> Yeah, I predict that being a problem.
<Adamant1988> It's going to have to be well moderated, but then again, that's their experience.
<Adamant1988> we can't really say that it's wrong
<nixternal> heh, it is time to go get some dinner.
<Adamant1988> The hardest part is going to be trying to keep duplication out, so there won't be multiple instances of the same hardware
<nixternal> I shall be around later
<BHSPitMonkey> Hey all
<ubuntulivecd> hi
<ubuntulivecd> does a livecd exist containing marketing materials?
<BHSPitMonkey> such as?
<ubuntulivecd> a disc to pop in which contains marketing materials to print without downloading
<tsmithe> no...
<ubuntulivecd> as a livecd
<tsmithe> but that's a nice idea
<ubuntulivecd> none exist you like idea?
<BHSPitMonkey> If you count the "Examples" folder...
<tsmithe> ubuntulivecd, yes
<tsmithe> BHSPitMonkey, :P
<jenda> mornin'
<tsmithe> allo
<ubuntulivecd> yes like the /Examples folder but on a livecd
<BHSPitMonkey> ubuntulivecd, you could throw the materials onto a USB stick, or inject the files into the ISO yourself
<jenda> ubuntulivecd, when would it be used?
<BHSPitMonkey> uh
<BHSPitMonkey> the Examples folder is on the livecd, no?
<jenda> ubuntulivecd: the Exmaples folder is included on the liveCD.
<ubuntulivecd> jenda, it does not contain all of the promotionals I find on the ubuntu website
<BHSPitMonkey> Granted, the Examples folder isn't home to the best stuff.
<jenda> ubuntulivecd: because there are over 300 MiB of promotional material out there.
<jenda> probably about a Gig.
<ubuntulivecd> BHSPitMonkey, good idea, how would I do this? making a livecd with nothing but promotionals for ubuntu and derivitives and a handful of programs to print them
<ubuntulivecd> jenda, these may be compressed for a livecd
<ubuntulivecd> jenda, and decompressed when used
<jenda> ubuntulivecd: the liveCD is already full.
<jenda> it would have to be a specialised marketing liveCD
<jenda> so I'm wondering, who would use it?
<ubuntulivecd> jenda, yes such is my interest
<BHSPitMonkey> well, if you just wanted to add some files (stuff to print out) you can stuff them into an iso using an iso editor... and you might get away with removing some existing stuff to fit them
<BHSPitMonkey> ubuntulivecd, you might be one of the only people who want this, thoguh
<BHSPitMonkey> though*
<ubuntulivecd> jenda, people marketing ubuntu
<BHSPitMonkey> I suggest getting a USB stick...
<BHSPitMonkey> This is a really unorthodox need
<jenda> ubuntulivecd: why not download the stuff and put it on an extra CD, or even better, a flash drive?
<ubuntulivecd> jenda, i think it good idea to have it all on livecd to reduce steps
<BHSPitMonkey> jenda, I do think we should improve the Examples folder content...
<ubuntulivecd> BHSPitMonkey, maybe, but the same could be said for many good things people don't know exist until they do exist 
<BHSPitMonkey> ubuntulivecd, this is a really specific want of yours...
<BHSPitMonkey> most people have internet access
<ubuntulivecd> BHSPitMonkey, I can do it myself if you tell me how
<BHSPitMonkey> ubuntulivecd, remastering the Ubuntu live cd is a real huge pain.
<ubuntulivecd> BHSPitMonkey, I enjoy challenge
<BHSPitMonkey> Google.
<BHSPitMonkey> There was a tool being developed for remastering the ubuntu livecd, look for it
<BHSPitMonkey> It might have grown some.
<ubuntulivecd> thank you
<ubuntulivecd> I report here with news when I finish this
<BHSPitMonkey> Go for it.
<BHSPitMonkey> As an added challenge, try and make one that fits on a MiniCD, like slax.
<ubuntulivecd> I have to get process down first
<ubuntulivecd> let me write that idea down
<jenda> BHSPitMonkey: good idea... it is really a marketing team duty to take care of the Examples folder ;)
<BHSPitMonkey> indeed...
<ubuntulivecd> the Examples folder should be more organized
<BHSPitMonkey> The stuff in there really sucks, TBH
<BHSPitMonkey> No offense if any content creators are present
<BHSPitMonkey> I just think the choices of what's in there is poor
<BHSPitMonkey> It's like "Hey, here's a handful of 'Merchandise'"
<BHSPitMonkey> Especially Aesop's Fable
<BHSPitMonkey> WTF.
<tsmithe> what?
<tsmithe> i haven't used the Examples dir for ages, obviously
<BHSPitMonkey> well, have a look for yourself.
<BHSPitMonkey> It has an example spx file of an audiobook of one of Aesop's Fables
<BHSPitMonkey> Hey, what are some good links for introducing people to open-source
<BHSPitMonkey> Yeah, now comes the silence.
<tsmithe> haha
<tsmithe> jenda, you have a reply in -motu
<ubuntulivecd> BHSPitMonkey, Google.
<jenda> sweet
* jenda needs beuno
* BHSPitMonkey needs sueno
<BHSPitMonkey> err... I think I just said I need fatigue.
<BHSPitMonkey> Whatever. Peace out.
<jenda> what's that? :)
<jenda> hehe, ok, laters.
<BHSPitMonkey> fatigue = state of being tired
<jenda> Yes, I know that - didn't know sueno
<BHSPitMonkey> ah
<BHSPitMonkey> I never know, with you Czechs ;)
<BHSPitMonkey> jak se mas and good night!
<jenda> BHSPitMonkey: whoa :)
<jenda> BHSPitMonkey: dobrou noc
<tsmithe> jenda, everyone knows jak se mas
<tsmithe> cos of borat
<BHSPitMonkey> sorry, you've seen my full knowledge of the language
<jenda> thanks to borat
<BHSPitMonkey> lol
<jenda> yup :)
<BHSPitMonkey> nooo
<BHSPitMonkey> that wasn't because of Borat :)
<tsmithe> yeah it was :P
<jenda> BHSPitMonkey: dobrou noc is good night.
<BHSPitMonkey> that was from going to Westfest every year and polka-ing hard
<jenda> tsmithe: there are plenty of ways to know things, you know ;)
<jenda> hehe
<tsmithe> jenda, not jak se mas
<tsmithe> or, as borat would have it, jagshemash
<jenda> hehe
* jenda has just packed the last preordered stickers.
<BHSPitMonkey> Westfest is a blast- If you're ever in Texas during Labor Day weekend, definitely come :)
<jenda> what's the date of that?
<tsmithe> i don't think i ever am in texas. 'specially during labour day weekend
<BHSPitMonkey> End of August / Beginning of September
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> not a good time to go to texas, IMO ;)
<jenda> unless you're feeling you don't get enough sun.
<KenSentMe> Did i miss the UWN or is there no weekly newsletter for this week?
<jenda> KenSentMe: I believe it should be out soon...
<KenSentMe> jenda: just curious
<jenda> although I don't see any of the editors around here.
<elkbuntu> somerville hasnt been on in 2 days
<elkbuntu> and we've lost tony
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-02-11
<scott__> yo
<scott__> anyone home?
<Adamant1988> I am.
<scott__> hey man
<Adamant1988> Hello.
<scott__> you were the one responding to my post
<scott__> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2137281#post2137281
<Adamant1988> Which one would that be?
<Adamant1988> Oh, so you're Murray?
<scott__> ya
<scott__> whats goin on
<Adamant1988> Not too awful much.
<Adamant1988> I'm talking to a lot of people about the hardware compatibility site we're working to make
<scott__> hmmm
<scott__> sounds fun
<Adamant1988> Not really
<Adamant1988> But I think it needs to be done, and I'm not the only one who believes so.
<scott__> well good for you
<scott__> i think im going to try and get Qemu on my USB key to boot up xubuntu
<scott__> while in windows
<Adamant1988> I'm in Windows right now actually
<scott__> i got that shizz Qemulated so i never gotta boot it
<scott__> thats the way she goes
<Adamant1988> Haha, well, I'm not big on emulation
<scott__> i just started with it, very interesting thing it is
<Adamant1988> Yeah, I just prefer to actually test.  Tells me more.
<scott__> what do you mean
<Adamant1988> I can run something in virtualization and I know it will work on whatever hardware it's virtualized for.  But I want to test how it works on *my* hardware and such.
<jenda> hey, folks
<jenda> Adamant1988: oi, long time ;)
<Adamant1988> hello Jenda
<Adamant1988> yeah, it has been.
<Adamant1988> How has the team been doing?
<jenda> Not bad :)
<jenda> Even my project has actually moved a bit ;)
<jenda> check out diy.devubuntu.com - it's getting there.
<Adamant1988> Other projects still stagnant? 
<jenda> not all
<jenda> the UWN is very active (almost regular)
<jenda> the counter is finished... others are +- stagnant.
<elkbuntu> the uwn is a week late now
<jenda> :/
* jenda is 8 hours late for bed.
<jenda> G'night :)
<Burgundavia> somerville32 seems to have vanished
<jenda> yup :/
<Burgundavia> ok, that means I will have to do it myself tomorrow
<Burgundavia> !seen somerville32
<elkbuntu> -NickServ-           Last Seen: 2 days (16h 49m 22s) ago
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> no storms in NS recently
<Adamant1988> Jenda, you around?
<Adamant1988> actually, is anyone around?
<Madpilot> I'm slightly around
<Adamant1988> Need some feedback
<Adamant1988> I'm working with a group to make a disto-agnostic hardware compatibility list that doesn't suck.  I've made a skeletal mockup of a theoretical site design, can you give feedback?
<Adamant1988> http://img234.imageshack.us/img234/3144/mockupskeletonio1.jpg
<Madpilot> my $0.02: too much whitespace, for not enough info
<Adamant1988> Part of the goal was to not crowd it.  but I certainly will keep your opinion in mind and see if I can add more information to it without getting it too crowded
<Adamant1988> any suggestions?
<Burgundavia> Adamant1988: you need to look at http://www.phoronix.com/?page=news_item&px=NDY1OA
<Burgundavia> and https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-devel-list/2007-February/msg00000.html
<Burgundavia> it would rock if Fedora adn Ubuntu could share an HCL
<Adamant1988> This would be user maintained and distro-agnostic.
<Adamant1988> They would upload the data themselves, we would moderate to prevent spam, duplicates, etc.  
<Burgundavia> there are lots of those efforts out there
<Burgundavia> might as well join one that already exists
<Burgundavia> and by lots, I mean dozens, at the very least
<Adamant1988> I've seen them, and a lot of them are wikis, and what have you... linuxcompatible.org is the closest thing to what I have seen, and it's so crowded and hard to use.
<Burgundavia> what they need is a client, backed up by the webbased database
<Burgundavia> certain things should be wiki, most things should be not
<Burgundavia> certain data should only come from the client
<Adamant1988> So you're saying a program? 
<Adamant1988> and the program sends data to the database, and it's all made available there?
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> if you don't have a consistent client, the data will suck, period
<Adamant1988> That sounds like it would raise privacy concerns... "this organization is just trying to steal my info!1!!1!!shift+one!1!1"
<Burgundavia> no, the client woudl only be run by the user
<Burgundavia> ala the current program in Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> or smolt
<Adamant1988> The problem is that an automated client like that won't give you the story behind the hardware.  It won't know what a PITA it is to get that graphics card up and running
<Burgundavia> no, you can do that
<Burgundavia> have you run the current hwdb client?
<Adamant1988> Nope, I'm in windows. 
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> there is your first flaw
<Adamant1988> Ubuntu lappy took a nose-dive
<Burgundavia> I suggest you run smolt and the current hwdb client
<Burgundavia> any sort of HCL-thingy needs to be really thoughout
<Burgundavia> but it needs to be done
<Adamant1988> have to get a linux friendly wireless card first.  And whatever the site is I think it needs to be something all distributions can participate in.. not just Ubuntu
<Adamant1988> or Fedora
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> so what you need is a distro using it
<Burgundavia> so I say get the smolt client working and installed by default into Ubuntu and get the LHCP project RH is funding up and running
<Adamant1988> Ok, so Smolt would sort this data out and make it easily available and readable?
<Adamant1988> on a web DB?
<Burgundavia> smolt is a client to send data to a server
<Burgundavia> https://hosted.fedoraproject.org/projects/LHCP
<Adamant1988> But I have no experience with this client idea.  Smolt would say "How hard was it to get your wireless card working?"
<Burgundavia> basically
<Adamant1988> That sounds like it would be a bit easier, but other distributions would have to include this client as well..
<Burgundavia> yes, hence why it is easier to join an existing project
<Burgundavia> if any project can get at least two distros shipping its client, you are much better off
<Adamant1988> Which will tell you how well those two distributions work with that select hardware.
<Adamant1988> But another distribution would preform differently. 
<Burgundavia> pretty much
<Burgundavia> there is no perfect system
<Burgundavia> and you are not going to get any distros to start pushing data to anybody by default unless somebody is already using it
<Adamant1988> I think the fully online DB version is equally valid
<Adamant1988> Since individuals could go to the site and load the info on their new printer, camera, etc.
<Burgundavia> but then you get crap data
<Burgundavia> and you are just another HCL out there with crap data
<Burgundavia> do you see what I mean? there already have been lots of these projects
<Adamant1988> Ok, well, how would you propose we not get crap data, but not require the installation of a client to get the data.  The goal is for all distributions to be able to use it...
<Adamant1988> or at the very least, the big ones.
<Burgundavia> you are not going to get lots of data until you get a distro to install it and promote it
<Adamant1988> So, push the Smolt thing on other distributions? 
<Burgundavia> no
<Burgundavia> get smolt into Fedora and Ubuntu, driving to a common db
<Adamant1988> Which is two distributions, what about OpenSuse? What about Debian, or Linspire?
<Burgundavia> sure, if you can get them involved
<Burgundavia> basically I am saying this "HCLs are a good idea, but you need good data. Another non-distro-specific HCL without backing of at least one of the major distros is not going to work"
<Adamant1988> Ok, I think I understand.  Now, is there any way that a web app could collect the same kind of data that an on-board client could collect?
<Adamant1988>  I know there are web based virus scanners, perhaps a firefox plugin could be created to do this scan and send the data to our web DB?
<Adamant1988> That would be distro agnostic, but would still get the same hardware data, correct?
<Burgundavia> a firefox plugin might be a good idea
<Burgundavia> almost everybody has firefox installed
<Adamant1988> That could be a good middle ground. 
<Adamant1988> That would auto-detect hardware and linux distribution, and you could use the plugin/extension to add the data to the DB
<Adamant1988> How would that detect things like Cameras, mp3 players, etc though?
<Madpilot> speaking of incomplete, fairly useless HCLs: System76's is in this category...
<Adamant1988> Haha
<Madpilot> I wanted to see what motherboard they used in their Koala Mini... their "Components" list in their wiki doesn't even have a Motherboards category yet...
<Red_herrinG|Zzzz> wtf? ive been in this room for way too long
<Red_herrinG|Zzzz> apologies everyone
<Adamant1988> What language are firefox extensions written in? Java?
<Burgundavia> no idea
<Burgundavia> maybe XUL?
<Burgundavia> certainly not Java
<Adamant1988> Ah, wasn't sure.. I'm talking with some people, we're trying to figure out how hard a firefox plugin would be to do.
<elkbuntu> xul afaik
<Burgundavia> you can do amazing things with XUL
<Zerlinna> juliux can you send me the actual version of uwn30? I can't use gobby here and we'd like to start translating
<juliux> Zerlinna, i have no idea if this is the final version
<Zerlinna> juliux doesn't matter, we have to start translating before the final version otherwise the translation would be far too late 
<juliux> Zerlinna, i can try to connct to gobby but i am not sure if it works a the moment because my vpn server is down
<juliux> Zerlinna, i can't connect to gobby at the moment because the firewall blocks the gobby port
<Zerlinna> juliux ok.. if it's not possible now, just send it to me when it's working again plz
<juliux> Zerlinna, and pls translate the uwn in wiki.ubuntu.com
<Zerlinna> juliux if you want to help translating we'll be happy to create you an account in our wiki (like anybody else) ;)
<juliux> Zerlinna, i am not happy to have hunderts of wiki accounts, a wiki is something that should be open for everybody
<Zerlinna> juliux me neither... I also would love to have the event planning on wiki.ubuntu.org p.ex ;)
<Zerlinna> well. anyway.. it would be great if you could send me uwn30 when you can reach gobby again in order that we can get things going
<juliux> Zerlinna, the offical german wiki is wiki.ubuntuuser.de and not wiki.ubuntu.com that is the difference;)
<Zerlinna> and though one needs another wiki account for this wiki... but we don't want to split hairs, do we? 
<Zerlinna> I'm looking forward to your mail with the uwn30... see ya
<juliux> Zerlinna, i never think a wiki with a account is a good idea
<sid> elkbuntu do you have the polls you took awhile ago? is that public information yet?
<cguser> Hello, I am interested in submitting a story to the UWN about our LoCo.  What is the best way to go about doing that?
<Admiral_Chicago> cguser: put it up online, link to the page.
<Admiral_Chicago> or mail the link to the list....tha works better
<cguser> on a wiki? It is more of an announcement. Just "The Georgia LoCo is now holding regualr IRC meetings, feel free to drop in and visit"
<cguser> Is that something yall want?
<Admiral_Chicago> cguser: that's fine. just mail the list with your IRC channel, contact, maybe a link to the LoCo page. Also, a time.
<cguser> or do you prefer larger stories?
<cguser> ok
<cguser> thanks!
<Admiral_Chicago> cguser: we would put that in LoCo news, we can definetly use that
<Admiral_Chicago> np. ty for contacting us
<Rinchen> ====> Reminder: LoCo Meeting in 30 minutes.    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamMeeting
* elkbuntu mumbles something about not quite being awake
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-02-04
<jack_spratt> hi people, im here to ask about the cd stand on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing - id like to know who the author is and/or whether im allowed to make derivative copies of it and if i need to attribute etc
<jack_spratt> can anyone help with this?
<jack_spratt> I've already emailed a few people about this who were listed on that page but have had no response in 4 days
<jack_spratt> so if things continue like this am I to assume that I am allowed to make derivative works without any attribution then? no license is attached to the .svgs or included with the files
<jack_spratt> pretty quiet in here eh?
 * emmajane looks around...
<emmajane> shh.
<emmajane> :)
<monkee> mornin
<jack_spratt> hi
<jack_spratt> dont spose wither of you know the licensing terms or authors of the cd stand hosted here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing ??
<monkee> hmm
<monkee> I'm almost willing to bet it's going to be a creative commons type of license
<monkee> but it's best  to track down the original contributor
<jack_spratt> ok, ive been trying
<jack_spratt> i emailed a few people days ago but no resonse, and im not sure who holds the license, if one person does
<jack_spratt> can a cc license apply to an unamed group of people?
<jack_spratt> i dont know
<monkee> idk either
<jack_spratt> if ive made valid attempts but failed to contact the license holders am i able to go ahead with derivatives do you think?
<Monkee_Of_evil> IANAL so.....maybe?
<Monkee_Of_evil> i honestly don't know
<jack_spratt> ianal? please define
<Monkee_Of_evil> ( I Am Not A Lawyer )
<jack_spratt> oh i see
<jack_spratt> oh well, thqanks anyway
<jack_spratt> *thanks
<Monkee_Of_evil> Keep us posted though
<jack_spratt> ill try
<kbrooks> may be OT. but whoa, terribly nice, a user made a ubuntu installation work for his/her mom http://ctolpin.googlepages.com/momfriendly.png
<jpatrick> heh
<Monkee_Of_evil> lol
<kbrooks> isn't that good for ubuntu?
<Monkee_Of_evil> I was half expecting to see an emulated XP interface
<Monkee_Of_evil> lol
<kbrooks> Monkee_Of_evil, partially emulated, but isn't firefox and openoffice mostly what people like this user's mom need?
<Monkee_Of_evil> essentially
<Monkee_Of_evil> i know if I were try to try to get my mom on Ubuntu I would *bare minimum* have to explain that she won't be using "MS Office"
<Monkee_Of_evil> but that she can do the same thing
<Monkee_Of_evil> i dont think i would have to go so far as adjusting the UI for her though
<Monkee_Of_evil> but then, she's not a computer-retard either
<Monkee_Of_evil> I think what MOST users need for ubuntu is just an understanding that there is life outside of redmond, and that while 90% of the time the concepts they already know how to apply in the windows world, can be applied just as easily on Ubuntu
<Monkee_Of_evil> I switched my neighbors recently and the ONLY problem they had after I set the OS up for them was that they couldn't figure out why no music came up on myspace
<Monkee_Of_evil> which turned out to be a broken flash player
<Monkee_Of_evil> as far as using it, they love it
<Monkee_Of_evil> and could care less about XP anymore
<Monkee_Of_evil> even though I do have a virtual machine set up w/ an XP rom
<Monkee_Of_evil> they dont even use it
<emmajane> Monkee_Of_evil: I just renamed the OOo Applications menu item to "MS Office" for my dad.
<Monkee_Of_evil> I generally dont install ubuntu on computers of people who cant understand that there are other operating systems out there.
<Monkee_Of_evil> mainly because i dont know many people like that
<emmajane> Most of the time the ones I deal with don't care about the OS, they care about the apps.
<Monkee_Of_evil> but also because the few that I have tried to do that for get pissed off because their "internet doesnt work" when in reality they're trying to view IE-only websites.
<emmajane> (1) can I check my email (2) can I write up a flyer for my group (3) can I play Scrabble online?
<Monkee_Of_evil> or because the user interface was "stupid looking" and also the ever popular "well i cant play x y or z game once a month, so i wont deal with it at all"
<emmajane> hehe.
<emmajane> I don't deal with gamers, fortunately.
<emmajane> i deal mostly with retired grannies. :)
<Monkee_Of_evil> i envy you
<Monkee_Of_evil> so many gamers nowadays
<emmajane> Monkee_Of_evil: I am selective. :)
<Monkee_Of_evil> heh
<Monkee_Of_evil> I have the most success converting porno-freaks to ubuntu actually
 * emmajane nods.
<emmajane> I've got those too.
 * emmajane is only prejudiced against the gamers...
<Monkee_Of_evil> the "well FF isnt directly tied to your OS like IE is, and then of course there really arent that many viruses and such even out there for desktop linux boxes..."
<Monkee_Of_evil> thats the selling point
<Monkee_Of_evil> their eyes get as big as you can imagine and they're like "so i can browse the net for poooooooooorn without it trashing my computer? FUCK XP!"
<emmajane> "Nelson Mandela did the promo video. He's cool. Want to see it?"
<emmajane> that and, "It's more secure, it's harder to have other people track your actions which means you can do whatever you need to online"
<Monkee_Of_evil> I generally neglect to let them know that disabling auto-installed activex controls in IE tends to prevent most spyware/trojans
<Monkee_Of_evil> lol
 * emmajane grins.
<emmajane> well, d'uh.
<emmajane> there's being nice and then there's being fair. ;)
<Monkee_Of_evil> hmm
<Monkee_Of_evil> I call it "FOSS Advocacy" and "Covert user rescue operations"
<Monkee_Of_evil> FOSS Advocacy for people who know enough to make an educated decision
<desertc> emmajane: In what way are you dealing with retired grannies?  Sounds interesting.
<emmajane> desertc: a few different ways. I've got "clients" that I give at home computer help to.
<Monkee_Of_evil> and Covert user rescue operations for those who have become one with ms-borg.
<desertc> I posted a bunch of ubuntu flyers all over the compusa store near where I live.  The stores are all going out of business and the employees have stopped caring what is up on the walls.
<emmajane> desertc: and then I also run a tech conference locally which was of major interest to a Life Long Learning org (membership restricted to 55+ years of age). They bulk-bought a bunch of tickets last year.
<desertc> emmajane: now that conference is interesting.  where is that, and how do I get involved?
<kbrooks> hehe, I sparked discussion.
<emmajane> desertc: i think the trick to doing local activism is to target a group.
<emmajane> desertc: www.hicktech.com
<Monkee_Of_evil> kbrooks: firestarter! ;)
<emmajane> desertc: for example: a local charity like the United Way.
<kbrooks> Monkee_Of_evil, what do you say to advocate FOSS? and what do you do to get the "covert user rescue operations" in swing?
<Monkee_Of_evil> uhm
<desertc> emmajane: I've tried... but they all seem to have been co-op'd by other groups
<Monkee_Of_evil> when I hear people bitching about windows...
<emmajane> desertc: what have you tried?
<Monkee_Of_evil> I walk up ( regardless of if I know them ) and start talking about FOSS
<emmajane> desertc: tell me about your marketing strategy. ;)
<Monkee_Of_evil> I also blog about it
<Monkee_Of_evil> and uhh
<Monkee_Of_evil> hand out flyers
<Monkee_Of_evil> and all sorts of stuff
<kbrooks> Monkee_Of_evil, what do you _say_?
<Monkee_Of_evil> uhm
<desertc> emmajane: would take a long time, I have been doing a ton of work
<Monkee_Of_evil> It depends
<Monkee_Of_evil> I generally point out a few things
<Monkee_Of_evil> first I explain the whole Free as in Free Speech / Free as in Free Beer thing
<Monkee_Of_evil> generally talk about Open Office first
<Monkee_Of_evil> I tend to let the person I'm talking to lead the conversation as far as "what I say"
<emmajane> desertc: I spend about 3-500 hours a year advocating for increased use of tech within my own community and on top of my regular job. Typically it can still be broken out into a few different "campaigns" though.
<kbrooks> Monkee_Of_evil, Can I see your blog?
<Monkee_Of_evil> http://monkeeofevil.blogspot.com
 * kbrooks reads
<Monkee_Of_evil> The other one is on myspace....
<Monkee_Of_evil> I've just started blogging about Open Source
<Monkee_Of_evil> so there's not TOO much up there
<desertc> emmajane: When I contact these places, they are fine listening to my advocacy, but when it comes time to doing something, they balk.  Most are fine receiving a hand out and hearing about no-cost resources, but they don't want to commit themselves to doing anything - even allowing themselves to be available for a bit of time.
<Monkee_Of_evil> I also maintain the Houston Team's Linux Gaming page:
<Monkee_Of_evil> http://groups.google.com/group/ubuntu-houston-team/web/linux-gaming
<emmajane> desertc: have you asked about getting a space to talk at an AGM?
<desertc> emmajane: I think I could summarize all the responses into one: "We are fine already with our current technology solutions."
<emmajane> desertc: many will have workshops related to their AGM. A very specific session on, OOo, for example, might be well received.
<emmajane> desertc: Do they think you're trying to sell them something?
<desertc> emmajane: It does seem to be like they are rejecting a sales person, even when I am making it clear I am doing the work pro-bono and the software is no-cost.
<emmajane> desertc: *nod*
<emmajane> desertc: What kinds of organizations have you been targetting?
<emmajane> desertc: I've had good success with organizations that give out funding to impoverished individuals. The advantage that Ubuntu has is that it has *no value* and therefore doesn't affect the other funding these people are receiving.
<desertc> Higer Education, Libraries, High Schools...
<emmajane> desertc: high schools are a waste of time.
<emmajane> desertc: target kids through after school programs.
<desertc> What afterschool programs?
<emmajane> desertc: high schools are locked into contracts and pay per computer regardless of what software is installed. they'd be *crazy* do do anything else.
<emmajane> e.g. a computer club.
<emmajane> or the year book committee.
<emmajane> etc.
<desertc> Yeah, I contacted all the advisors of the HS computer clubs
<emmajane> Libraries are generally approachable. Do you know Jessamyn West?
<desertc> Who is Jessamyn West?
<emmajane> www.librarian.net
<emmajane> just looking for a video for you
<emmajane> she's a librarian and a very good FOSS advocate.
<emmajane> http://www.librarian.net/stax/2042/do-you-ubuntu/
<desertc> Yes, I have read that site briefly
<desertc> Some librarians can do projects because they are already on the inside
<emmajane> *nod*
<desertc> It's very difficult to try and effect change within the library as a citizen
<emmajane> yes.
<emmajane> same with schools.
<emmajane> you've picked two *very*hard* markets to break into.
<Monkee_Of_evil> city council meetings are always open
<emmajane> Do you have a personal connection to the education/higher ed/library sector?
<desertc> Well, it shouldn't be like that in libraries, since they are supposed to be a public resource.  That experience left me somewhat bitter about trying to help out public resources.
<Monkee_Of_evil> pushing for the use of FOSS in the education sector is probably THE most important way to solve bug #1
<emmajane> Monkee_Of_evil: again, *hard*work* IT staff rarely receive enough funding to be able to support a system they don't know about.
<emmajane> Monkee_Of_evil: I disagree.
<Monkee_Of_evil> How so?
<emmajane> Monkee_Of_evil: It's way too hard. There are better back doors than to target schools directly.
<desertc> Monkee_Of_evil: It would be very difficult to prove that statement.
<Monkee_Of_evil> Ok
<emmajane> desertc: how big is your community? What's are the demographics of it?
<desertc> emmajane: So what do you recommend?  You said AGM, what is that?
<emmajane> What are the demographics, rather. (My hands get ahead of my head in the typing department)
<kbrooks> desertc, annual general meeting 
<emmajane> desertc: Annual General Meeting. Every not-for-profit organization is required to have one (generally by law, but it will depend on where you live).
<desertc> huh
<desertc> so you think simply going straight to the non-profits and asking to present is a good way to get started
<kbrooks> <emmajane> Monkee_Of_evil: It's way too hard. There are better back doors than to target schools directly. # What are these?
<emmajane> It has been successful for me. :)
<desertc> I would not disagree with that conclusion.
<emmajane> kbrooks: (1) go to the kids directly and parents directly
<desertc> I have not given that much consideration
<emmajane> desertc: the "no value" part is good for "end users"
<emmajane> desertc: the "no licensing fee" is good for the org itself.
<desertc> no value?  you mean no cost?
<emmajane> yes, "no cost"
<emmajane> but it's the "value" of the received donation.
<desertc> yeah, okay, I can find out some of the non-profits in town and contact them for presentations
<emmajane> for example: someone on disability or welfare gets a donated item worth $200. they potentially *lose* $200 from their monthly allowance from the government.
<emmajane> desertc: Locally our LUG works with the United Way to build Ubuntu computers that are then shipped into the kids who can't afford computers. This is another great way to promote Ubuntu within the school system.
<kbrooks> <emmajane> for example: someone on disability or welfare gets a donated item worth $200. they potentially *lose* $200 from their monthly allowance from the government. # is that logically because they can  sell it to get $200?
<emmajane> kbrooks: To be honest, I'm not entirely sure.
<desertc> There is an organization here in town which does that already with donated computers.  I suppose I should focus on presentations.
<emmajane> desertc: do they ship with Ubuntu?
<desertc> yes
<emmajane> excellent.
<emmajane> check with them to see if you can work with them to do the advocacy part.
<desertc> I suppose I was hoping that I would get engaged with deploying technical solutions.  Though, that is probably why people see me as selling them on services.
<desertc> emmajane: Yeap, I did - they have a pretty well organized groups, since they offer no-cost computers to their helpers.
<emmajane> kbrooks: also in terms of schools: not starting with the desktop platforms is a good intro. e.g. Using Moodle (an open source e-learning platform) instead of WebCT or Blackboard or the other veryveryvery expensive systems.
<desertc> emmajane: yep, moodle is the big one
<Monkee_Of_evil> FUCK WEBCT
 * emmajane nods to desertc. I absolutely think this is what people are hearing re. selling services.
<Monkee_Of_evil> I hate that piece of shit
<emmajane> Monkee_Of_evil: haha.
<desertc> emmajane: I've suggested to the Edubuntu team that they include moodle in the CD
<emmajane> Monkee_Of_evil: most teachers would say the same thing.
<Monkee_Of_evil> lol
<emmajane> desertc: I'm still trying to figure out the best way to be an advocate AND earn a living.
<emmajane> desertc: It's a very delicate balance.
<desertc> So just focus on the presentations.  That'd be a good way for me to increase my communication skills anyway.
<emmajane> desertc: I do a LOT of web work and my standard line isn't that it's free as in freedom (they don't care, they're hiring me to tinker for them), but it *is* handy for them to know that other developers know about this system so they're not locked into a single solution provider/company.
<desertc> Any other advice?  Seems like you have had a lot of success with reaching out to non-profits.
<emmajane> desertc: You might also want to check and see if there's a local toastmasters organization to practice the presentations.
<emmajane> desertc: people will start coming to you with questions if you can figure out your platform.
<kbrooks> platform?
<desertc> yeap - though TM is very difficult - at least for me
<emmajane> kbrooks: your soap box. :)
<emmajane> kbrooks: a message... etc.
<emmajane> desertc: *nod* it's not for everyone, that's for sure.
<desertc> trying to write and memorize a speech per meeting... hard to keep up with it
<emmajane> *nod*
<emmajane> desertc: your library might also be willing to offer workshops if you wanted to teach them.
<kbrooks> desertc, why do you want to memorize? why can't you read?
<emmajane> desertc: some libraries are quite involved with the community and have an "adult learning centre"
<emmajane> kbrooks: that's not the point of toastmasters
<kbrooks> desertc, errr... from the paper 
<emmajane> kbrooks: and listening to someone read a speech is *booooooooooooooring*
<kbrooks> emmajane, ah 
<emmajane> kbrooks: toastmasters teaches you to deliver an entertaining theatre piece instead of just reading power point slides.
<desertc> Finding places to give speeches is pretty easy, in contrast
<desertc> People love entertainment, and most groups need to schedule presenters
 * emmajane nods
<emmajane> I find that down playing the "freedom" part of FOSS opens more doors for me.
<desertc> But to what end...  If nothing happens after the presentation, then is it worth the effort?
<emmajane> "I haven't used pirated software, and I haven't paid for software in 6 years... what to know how I did it?"
<desertc> Hmm.  Good catch phrase.
<kbrooks> emmajane, is that true?
<emmajane> yup, kbrooks
<emmajane> desertc: it's a slow process, but eventually it will be more sustainable if they think it was *their* idea to switch.
<kbrooks> emmajane, how does that downplay the freedom of FOSS?
<emmajane> kbrooks: Lots of people play UP the "tinkering" part. Freedom to change the source code. Real people don't care about source code.
<kbrooks> am i allowed to ask lots of questions? :p
<emmajane> kbrooks: sure... why not? :)
<kbrooks> emmajane, sometimes i say "you cant hire someone to change windows"
<desertc> kbrooks: It's like an article I read recently, "Most people would rather die than write programming code.  Telling them they are free to modify the source code is not going to make them want to try Linux."
 * kbrooks googles that 
 * emmajane nods. +1 etc to desertc
<kbrooks> that was paraphrased from http://digifreedom.net/node/103 
<kbrooks> desertc, i assume that was the article?
<kbrooks> desertc, it got on /. as well at  http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/01/13/1433254
<emmajane> kbrooks: more questions? :)
<kbrooks> emmajane, ;-)
<desertc> kbrooks: yes, thanks for providing the link
<kbrooks> desertc, np
<desertc> emmajane: seems like you are a good resource from all your experience.  I wonder if you aren't in a good location for presenting new ideas.  most communities are not so interested in learning and do not have the infrastructure and attendants for related activities.
<emmajane> desertc: You get out of a community what you put into it.
<emmajane> desertc: I work very hard with my community on issues surrounding technology. I work hard and they've come to trust me.
<desertc> interesting perspective
<emmajane> The first year I moved into the area I couldn't even get people to email me back about issues. But now people I don't even know are paying to come to the tech conference I've set up. People trust that I'm going to provide good, useful information.
<emmajane> the trust factor is huge.
<desertc> your own tech conference.  interesting.  do you have a link to the event?
<emmajane> www.hicktech.com
<emmajane> No one else was doing it, so I started one.
<emmajane> I saw a *huge* need for people to come together and talk about technology and how scary it is and how it takes over our business lives.
<emmajane> I was hoping that my peer techies would come to it. They didn't the first year, so I made it into an end user conference. Now the techies are coming because they see the potential to earn new business from the other attendees.
<emmajane> I pick speakers who think about technology and can talk about it, but it's definitely not a hands on training session. I do, however, get a little bit of work from people who like the conference and want to hire me to do stuff for their company. They come to think of me as being an expert in all the topics presented (which is *hilariously*not*the*case*).
<desertc> Putting together conferences should be high up on any Ubuntu LoCo's group's list of activities, imho.  Great way to get the message out and build ties with the community.  It requires a lot of work, though, and that, sadly, is in short supply.
<emmajane> desertc: yes, it takes a HUGE amount of work.
<emmajane> surprisingly I didn't get huge buy-in from my LUG the first year.
<emmajane> I got a bit of "end users? *yawn*"
<emmajane> (Let it be known that I love them dearly and that they are brilliant at things I know nothing about.)
<desertc> I have noticed a lot of "wouldn't it be great if someone - anyone - would do these things for Linux in our community", and the conversations can go on endlessly.  But, when the discussion turns to actually doing even the most modest amount of work, everyone suddenly remembers they have to depart immediately - oh, but they want to know how it all turns out.
<emmajane> desertc: Yup, I get that too.
<emmajane> it's frustrating.
<desertc> So, I don't know how you broke through that barrier.  I wager you did most of the work and then got people helping after you proved it could be done the first time.
<emmajane> I go back to my personal mantra of, "I want this community to..."
<emmajane> and then I *do*it*
 * emmajane still does it "all" herself.
<desertc> Hmm - that's sad.  So, I have been finding ways to advocate and market on my own.  Posters, websites, working within the Ubuntu teams.  I am sure you found the same things useful.  I will have to give some serious thought to performing presentations to the list.
<emmajane> it's not sad!
<emmajane> I get to do it exactly how I want it done.
<emmajane> It's wonderful!!
<desertc> :-)  Great outlook on life.
<emmajane> thanks.
<emmajane> It's true though. I wanted a tech conference and it was my dream. I'm the only one that can make it happen.
<emmajane> You have to be passionate about the idea or no one will follow you.
<emmajane> hosting a tech conference is definitely *not* for everyone.
 * emmajane is a freakish overachiever. :)
<emmajane> Locally I've found that businesses respond well to persistent efforts.
<emmajane> "This is what i'm going to do. I would love for you to be a part of it, but I'm going to do it regardless of whether or not you participate because I think it's that important and becausee I love it so much."
<emmajane> that's part of what takes the sales edge away as well.
<emmajane> "I don't need you to buy this for it to be important to me." or something like that.
<desertc> emmajane: you must have been sending karma through the airwaves because a local university just called me to ask for me to present in march
<emmajane> that's wonderful!!! :)
<desertc> Regarding what you said about getting people involved, I spent six months trying to get people to do some project together, then I just threw up my hands and started doing it myself.  Only after telling people how it was going did people want to start getting involved.  But, now I know some people who I can call and work on other things, in the future.  I think it's like what you said before -- which I had not considered -- there's a level 
<desertc> of trust that needs to be built between people.
 * emmajane nods.
<Feravolo> Hello
 * emmajane waves to Feravolo
<Feravolo> Is anyone here
<desertc> No, sorry, no one.
<Feravolo> okay
<emmajane> I'm just trying to get some work done before the end of the day. :)
<Feravolo> oh I just signed onto the channel from my office, I will have to read today's dialog when i get home
<desertc> emmajane: Are you reaching out to the Ubuntu LoCo Team of California?
<emmajane> desertc: .ca == canada.
<desertc> I saw a reference to Bay Area on your conference website.  Maybe put the address of the conference in your About... page?  ;)
<desertc> But now I see the CBC references, so I should have known.
<desertc> ANyway, reached out to your local LoCo team?
<emmajane> desertc: Heather is coming to speak at the conference from San Francisco, yes and there are loads of local references. it's not meant to draw in from a larger community than my own physical community.
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-02-06
<ubuntu> many people can't install XP on their SATA systems. If Ubuntu could help with that, it would put a lot of people in contact with Ubuntu. (I for example need XP for one stupid study related program)
<ubuntu> in other words, put nLite functionality in ubuntu (liveCD)
<jenda> strange suggestion
<emmajane> Is "LoCo" just short for "localization"/"localized"?
<desertc> local community
<emmajane> ta :)
<juliux> beuno, ping pong
<beuno> juliux, pong ping
<juliux> hey you are at life;)
<juliux> how are you?
<beuno> juliux, pretty good. Doin' a lot of stuff lately. Yourself?
<juliux> a lot of work to
<juliux> do
<juliux> so not much time for ubuntu
<juliux> but still active;)
<beuno> same here
<beuno> I've been working on bzr though
<jpatrick> juliux: not enough time to sponser a package for Debian by me by any chance? :)
<juliux> jpatrick, ???
<jpatrick> juliux: http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/sponsor-pkglist?action=details;package=kguitar
<juliux> jpatrick, i am not a developer;9
<jpatrick> opps, confused you with someone else then
<jpatrick> :)
<juliux> hehe
 * jpatrick continues his search for someone who cares
<juliux> good luck
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-02-07
<Mr__> anyone here?
<johnc4510-laptop> Mr__: yes
<Mr__> anyone here officially with ubuntu?
<johnc4510-laptop> not sure
<Mr__> i c
<Mr__> i wonder if they will flip over my domain name
<boredandblogging> Mr__: whats your domain name?
<Mr__> they asked me to change the other one
<Mr__> which i am in the middle of
<Mr__> the new name i picked is 
<Mr__> buntfu.com
<boredandblogging> Mr__: was the old one ourbuntu or something?
<Mr__> yea
<Mr__> still have a lot to do to totally switch it
<boredandblogging> yeah
<Mr__> soo...
<katkin> elkbuntu: hey
<elkbuntu> katkin, hi, in teleconf atm, can i get back to you?
<katkin> elkbuntu: absolutely, no probs at all - just wanted to catch up about LCA and see how it went?
<elkbuntu> katkin, i started writing a report up today, but have to find out the name of the sole volunteer that showed up to help run the booth.
<elkbuntu> i'll email it through when i get it done :)
<katkin> thanks
<katkin> did you see anyone from Canonical there?
<yama> there were several Canonical folk at LCA
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-02-08
<DPic> i'm not sure if it's appropriate but could the LoCoActivism page get a spot in the ubuntu weekly newsletter? 
<boredandblogging> DPic: let me look at the page
<boredandblogging> DPic: is there anything ubuntu or loco specific on that page?
<DPic> boredandblogging: It's just an activism guide for loco teams
<Mike_Feravolo> does anyone know where to get some decent templates for a event flyer
<boredandblogging> jenda: ping
<Mike_Feravolo> hey
<boredandblogging> hello
<Mike_Feravolo> do you know where to find any templates for Open Office or Scribus
<Mike_Feravolo> The ones included with Scribus are even lamer then the one from the Washington State Software Giant
<DPic> boredandblogging: so was the loco activism page not really relevant to the ubuntu weekly newsletter?
<boredandblogging> DPic: I understand why you made the page, none of it is specific to Ubuntu
<boredandblogging> or Linux
<boredandblogging> maybe if you provided examples of how locos can apply them
<DPic> yeah, i'm hoping it will become more free software specific as more people edit it and such
<boredandblogging> yup
<DPic> i was thinking that UWN could get it some needed attention saying something like "free software can now have a voice in government" but i guess that it would be more appropriate to have it in UWN after it has been finished up
<DPic> do oyu have any ideas on how else i could get the page out to more people?
<boredandblogging> you've done the mailing list thing already
<boredandblogging> forums?
<boredandblogging> the planet?
<DPic> ah good idea
<DPic> anything else? 
<boredandblogging> get your loco to help out as well
<boredandblogging> :-)
<DPic> what can i do with the planet?
<boredandblogging> are you a member?
<DPic> yes, but i don't have a blog
<boredandblogging> then now would be a good time to start one
<DPic> i've tried to start blogs before but i always end up failing to keep up with them
<DPic> school and life and all
<boredandblogging> thats fine, but this would be a good cause, just start one up at wordpress.com and get your cause some attention
<boredandblogging> if it dies out later, oh well
<DPic> alright i guess so
<DPic> i understand wordpress might be better but is using blogger frowned upon? 
<boredandblogging> seriously doubt anyone is going to care
<DPic> alright, i figured as much
<DPic> do you have any suggestions for the page? do you like it so far? 
<boredandblogging> its got good content
<DPic> just needs a lot of tweaking? 
<boredandblogging> for example, make the press release something a LoCo can actually use
<DPic> what do you mean something a loco can actually use? 
<boredandblogging> create a real press release
<DPic> sorry, i'm a little confused. there's an example press release on there. do you mean do something with that, or are you tlaking about making a press release to accounce the creation of the page? 
<boredandblogging> replace the example press release with a real press release LoCo can use
<DPic> sorry if i'm just being dumb, but can't the example be used now? how should i change it? no matter what, loco's are going to have to edit it for whatever they're announcing
<boredandblogging> probably, but it gives them a good starting poing
<boredandblogging> s/poing/point
<DPic> sorry, still confused-- what gives them a good starting point? the example press release? the example press release already exists...how should i change it? 
<boredandblogging> pretend you were writing a press release
<DPic> okay
<boredandblogging> a real ubuntu releated press release
<DPic> ahhh i see
<DPic> so just change the example text there to something about ubuntu? 
<boredandblogging> yeah
<DPic> haha sorry about that
<boredandblogging> no problem
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-02-09
<DPic> boredandblogging: would it be worth digging it or would it be better to wait until it's finalized?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-02-10
<jenda> boredandblogging: pong
<jenda> juliux: ping
<jenda> juliux: how many stickers were you looking for?
<jenda> juliux: if you took 5000, or took less and found another loco or two to take the rest up to 5000, I could have the batch made just for you ;)
<juliux> jenda, we are thinking about 6000
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-02-03
<Mike_Feravolo> hello
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-02-06
<JonathanOrlev> sfdsf
<JonathanOrlev> Hello
<JonathanOrlev> ?
<JonathanOrlev> Any one here?
<JonathanOrlev> ?
<JonathanOrlev> Hello ?
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-02-07
<meoblast001> hi
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-02-08
<johnc4510-laptop> New UWN issue is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue128
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-02-08
<Takyoji> It feels like this channel is slowly dying. :P
<Takyoji> but I'm quite ecstatic that there's active collaborative discussion on the mailing list
<ori> hello
<ori> onkko naisija
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-02-10
<slick666> hello all
<slick666> I'm working with some friends on hosting an ubuntu presentations and install fest
<slick666> there are a couple of us together and we're trying to brainstorm ideas to bing in the community 
<slick666> I was hoping the IRC channel might have some ideas for us to start with
<elky> slick666, you're probably better off getting in contact with your LoCo and asking other LoCos to share their experiences
<slick666> we're working with them
<slick666> the channel is really quiet right now
<slick666> I'll keep trying though
<elky> there is #ubuntu-locoteams which I note you're not in.
<slick666> ty
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-02-11
<Takyoji_> Otherwise my system "froze". Apparently the wireless LED was off (which it normally isn't). Tried to switch to a terminal, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, Ctrl+Alt+Del, and so on. No reaction.
<Takyoji_> Yet the cursor could move.
<Takyoji_> When I tried switching to a terminal I had done Ctrl+Alt+F5
<Takyoji_> Crap, wrong channel (somewhat)
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-02-13
<death_Soldier> hello 
<death_Soldier> can help me?
<death_Soldier> :)
<death_Soldier> are you there
<death_Soldier> ?
<sianis> hello there
<sianis> I want to translate the global jam banner, opened inkscape, but how can I edit the text?
<sianis> inkscape can edit the text, but changes the font also
<sianis> what's wrong?
<Flannel> sianis: Where'd you get the svg? (so I can take a look)
<sianis> Flannel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam?action=AttachFile - the two svg files from here
<Flannel> sianis: Which text?
<Flannel> looks like the "banners" one has everything converted to paths
<sianis> I'm going to ... make a real ....
<sianis> so it couldn't be edited easily ?
<Flannel> That looks like paths too, no "text"
<Flannel> yeah.  Well, the way to edit it would be to delete it, and put new text in there.
<Flannel> Just have to figure out the font
<sianis> Flannel: do you know the fonts?
<Flannel> Not off the top of my head, bu we can try some things and find it! (or at least find something close)
<Flannel> Obviously the Ubuntu Global Jam font is ubuntu title
<sianis> the top of the banner is MgOpen Modata
<Flannel> Which banner?
<Flannel> "Make a real difference"?
<Flannel> I was going to say, Bitstream Vera Sans Bold matches pretty well if you can't find an exact match
<sianis> yes, the make a real text
<Flannel> the "I'm going to" is easy to match (if you can find it) due to the g and the apostrophe
<Flannel> Looks like it's Trebuchet?
<sianis> Flannel: yes it is
<sianis> the only question is the 4 words on the banner
<sianis> :)
<Flannel> Now, the only one we have left is the pixelated, yeah.
<sianis> hm, Bitstream Vera Sans Bold was true
<Flannel> pixel font is something tiny, then expanded.
<Flannel> It's not silkscreen
<Flannel> Hmm, or maybe not.  Inkscape bumps up font-size when you expand, duh.
<Flannel> although sinkscreen's N works.  It seems like the rest of the "tiny" fonts have 'n' for all Ns
<Flannel> Maybe 04?
<Flannel> 04B-08 works except for the R it seems
<Flannel> ( http://www.dsg4.com/04/extra/bitmap/index.html )
<sianis> Flannel: looks like yes
<Flannel> sianis: the tail on the R has an extra flourish
<sianis> okey I try it, thank you very much
<Flannel> sianis: Might want to ask whoever made those too :)
<Flannel> Their info is on the bottom of the files
<sianis> if I can't reproduce it I will
<Flannel> sianis: Would you mind adding the font info to that wikipage so others can translate easier as well?
<sianis> Flannel: if it work I will, sure
<sianis> bye
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-02-14
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #180 is now available here:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue180 
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-02-07
<hakimsheriff> Hi all
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-02-08
<hakimsheriff> Hi people
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-02-10
<hakimsheriff> Hey all
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-02-12
<DrAcid> Excuse me, I am looking on a SpreadUbuntu.org site.
<DrAcid> I would like to contribute to translating some of the material into Georgian. What can I do to add the material in this language?
<DrAcid> I can't seem to be able to find it in the list... Thank You for Your attention. :)
<DrAcid> Anyone? :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-02-13
<hakimsheriff> Hey People
<awanti> Hi. I'm from india. I have completed my M.Sc (IT) and i am red hat certified. Presently i am working small company in Bangalore (india) as a System Admin. From last 3 + years i am using/working on  ubuntu. 
<awanti> Now i want to start Ubuntu support in my region. So I need your help
#ubuntu-marketing 2012-02-12
<Ultimoore> so kind of marketing has been done here ?
